# Question of feeding tripe and sweetbread



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a 12lb dachshund. Is tripe considered organ meat or muscle meat? Can I feed one whole meal consisting solely of tripe or do I just add one tablespoon with meat? 

Also, I just bought some veal sweetbread - is this given in the same proportions as organ meat i.e. 10% following prey diet? 

Also, is it bad to mix organ meat sources? I.e. can I feed a chicken heart with veal sweetbread or chicken liver with beef heart etc?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know about sweetbread but I've always been told tripe is muscle meat. I have fed Flash a complete meal of it and she loved it and had no problems with it. I tend to feed it as 1/2 a meal with some chicken or beef most of the time.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

dieterherzog said:


> I have a 12lb dachshund. Is tripe considered organ meat or muscle meat? Can I feed one whole meal consisting solely of tripe or do I just add one tablespoon with meat?
> 
> Also, I just bought some veal sweetbread - is this given in the same proportions as organ meat i.e. 10% following prey diet?
> 
> Also, is it bad to mix organ meat sources? I.e. can I feed a chicken heart with veal sweetbread or chicken liver with beef heart etc?


My dogs get both tripe and heart as a muscle meat. And they do perfectly fine with it. But I have heard that some dogs can get soft stools from excess of either meat, so you might start at a small amount and build your way up to a whole or half meal. Whatever amount works best for you. 

Sweat breads are an organ meat and would be included into your 10% for organs.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

OK great! I wasn't sure if tripe was considered organ meat or muscle meat - he does get TERRIBLE gas with tripe, so I'll feed a tablespoon for now and work my way up. 

He goes nuts for the sweetbread.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always counted it as muscle. As for how much, I would start small and build up. I know those in Europe tend to feed their dogs tripe as their staple diet, and give knuckle bones for their "bone" portion. However, some people over here say its bad for the dog to have too much...its really just up to the dog to see if they do well with it.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry, as for the bread....I wouldn't give any bread...as there's nothing that would be beneficial for them to digest, but thats just me.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> sorry, as for the bread....I wouldn't give any bread...as there's nothing that would be beneficial for them to digest, but thats just me.


Hi, I meant sweetbread as in either pancreas or thymus. Not sweet bread, but sweetbread as in organ meat, although I think the dogs would choose sweetbread over bread any day


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

gotcha...I did think it was a strange thing to say, lol...and now I'm reading through and wondering how I missed that.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> sorry, as for the bread....I wouldn't give any bread...as there's nothing that would be beneficial for them to digest, but thats just me.


I thought you were just joking. LOL


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

dieterherzog said:


> Hi, I meant sweetbread as in either pancreas or thymus. Not sweet bread, but sweetbread as in organ meat, although I think the dogs would choose sweetbread over bread any day


i would think thymus and pancreas would be treated the same as heart....as a meaty meat and a richer muscle or glandular......the 5%, along with lung, spleen, tripe, etc...

and that liver is THE organ that would take up the other 5% of the ten per cent....

then again, my dogs would not be getting the veal sweetbreads...i'd be cooking them up for honey and i


----------

